# Providers in New York City?



## MannDude (Jun 28, 2013)

What providers are offering out of NYC with a good network these days? Looking for something specifically with a good connection to the UK and Europe. Looking for New York City, not Buffalo or New Jersey right now. NYC.

SSD is a plus. KVM preferred, but will settle for OpenVZ or even Xen. Doesn't need to be "lowend", so willing to pay $15/mo per GIG of RAM with the other resources being not as important.

What exists out there?


----------



## clone1018 (Jun 28, 2013)

DigitalOcean.


----------



## wdq (Jun 28, 2013)

http://vr.org is expensive, but I've heard good things about them.


----------



## perennate (Jun 28, 2013)

End of Reality has NYC location (ny.eoreality.net), $7.00/mo for 2 GB OpenVZ VPS with lowendbox6 coupon.

Edit: I think it's with Ubiquity servers

Edit2: it says 100 mbps but I get gigabit speeds on it. Also the network has low latency to Europe and good bandwidth, but a month ago they had some packet loss issues that took a while to resolve (would get packet loss for about ten minutes each morning IIRC; but haven't gotten it in a while as far as I can tell).


----------



## Steven F (Jun 28, 2013)

*This list is in no particular order.*

nfoServers has a 1GB of RAM package for $15/month in Internap. Servers are Dual E5-2690 with 96 GB of RAM and RAID 10 SATA storage.  Also, you may be placed on older hardware, but if you ask, they'll move you to the new E5-2690s. They are located in 111 8th Ave, but may be moving to the other Internap facility. (Link - Linux Single Core Only package)

If you're willing to go to $25/GB of RAM, Kazila offers Xen and KVM solutions in Steadfast's NY facility. Dual Westmere processors, 48 GB of RAM, SAS 15K hard drives in RAID 10. They may use less RAM on their nodes. (Link)

Ubiquity also offers VPS for $6 per GB of RAM. I have one and if you want, I can let you test it. They use SSD storage. Dual E5-2620s, 128GB of RAM, 8 x Intel 520, OnApp Storage, +DDoS reporting (not mitigation, though) (Link)

EOReality offers NYC VPS through Ubiquity. (Link)

NinjaHawk offers KVM and OVZ VPS out of Atlantic Metro in NYC for $15/1GB $21/2GB. They are currently sold out of KVM, so the link is to OVZ. (Link) (30% Coupon Code required for pricing stated earlier)

HostVirtual, vr.org, has a very nice offer for $20/1GB in TelX's NYC facility. (Link) (Looking Glass)

EGIHosting, has their own NYC offering under their brand EdgeVM. $15/1GB (Link)

SolaDrive offers managed VPS in NYC with XO Communications. $25/1GB. (Link)

Traceroutes to (198.211.116.146) DigitalOcean suggest that they either back haul through Newark or are actually in Newark. I'm not really sure what is up with them.


----------



## MannDude (Jun 28, 2013)

Virtuol said:


> nfoServers has a 1GB of RAM package for $15/month in Internap. Servers are Dual E5-2690 with 96 GB of RAM and RAID 10 SATA storage. (Link - Linux Single Core Only package)
> 
> If you're willing to go to $25/GB of RAM, Kazila offers Xen and KVM solutions in Steadfast's NY facility. Dual Westmere processors, 48 GB of RAM, SAS 15K hard drives in RAID 10. They may use less RAM on their nodes. (Link)
> 
> ...


Thanks man, what a great list! Much appreciated!


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello Curtis!


----------



## SeriesN (Jun 28, 2013)

Thanks for the mention 



Virtuol said:


> nfoServers has a 1GB of RAM package for $15/month in Internap. Servers are Dual E5-2690 with 96 GB of RAM and RAID 10 SATA storage. (Link - Linux Single Core Only package)
> 
> 
> If you're willing to go to $25/GB of RAM, Kazila offers Xen and KVM solutions in Steadfast's NY facility. Dual Westmere processors, 48 GB of RAM, SAS 15K hard drives in RAID 10. They may use less RAM on their nodes. (Link)
> ...


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 28, 2013)

I have a HostVirtual VPS (10/month for a 512mb server).  It's in the TelX Datacenter (60 Hudson) and has an awesome group of upstream networks (I have the full list of upstream providers at this location, and safe to say it's over 60 providers all around the world).  The VPS itself hasn't gone down since I've had it (currently 75 days of uptime).

I also have a dedicated server at TeleHouse Datacenter (25 Broadway) and have another great group of upstream providers (I had to contact support manually for it and it's pretty decent).  As for a specific company I can't really give you any because... well..  I have a dedicated server there not a VPS.  

One location I really wanted to get a VPS in New York City is 111 8th Street.  I've seriously have been contacting companies left and right but after Google purchased the entire building for their datacenter, other "companies" have been getting kicked out of that location (their lease was not renewed).  Therefore many companies are moving out of that location.  Quite the shame.  

 I do remember Ninjahawk selling VMs out of New York City, in 325 Hudson out of Atlantic Metro Datacenter.  I'm not too sure about their upstream providers but it's a decent mix.  

Regardless, I spent tons of time researching this.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 28, 2013)

Virtuol said:


> As I'm sure you're aware, BuyVM offers NYC VPS. I just thought I'd include them to keep this list full. (Link)


 

I guarantee you BuyVM New York is in Buffalo, New York with ColoCrossing.  Not EGIHosting.


----------



## Steven F (Jun 28, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Thanks man, what a great list! Much appreciated!


Kazila and nfo would be my top recommendations for quality networks (Steadfast and Internap, respectively). AtlanticMetro should have a pretty good network, so NinjaHawk would be third. Ubiquity is pretty solid and has a lot of benefits, plus they're dirt cheap, but I really don't think their network is anything special. Just my two cents after the fact.

Also, after looking at HostVirtual (HalfEatenPie's recommendation), I have to say they look pretty nice as well. 



HalfEatenPie said:


> I guarantee you BuyVM New York is in Buffalo, New York with ColoCrossing.  Not EGIHosting.


My mistake! I do apologize. I've removed them from the list.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jun 28, 2013)

Virtuol said:


> My mistake! I do apologize. I've removed them from the list.


 

Ah not a problem!  You just made me double check though haha.  

You have a pretty fine list yourself!  If any of them are in 111 8th Ave, oh man, am I going right after that.


----------



## Steven F (Jun 28, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Ah not a problem!  You just made me double check though haha.
> 
> You have a pretty fine list yourself!  If any of them are in 111 8th Ave, oh man, am I going right after that.


I thought Kazila was, but Steadfast is in 60 Hudson. nfoServers is, _*but*_ when I asked, they said they don't want to comment because they may be moving to the other facility. I'm guessing Internap was not renewed.


----------



## Zen (Jun 28, 2013)

Screw Google. Seriously.


----------

